# Here's a topic that should be EXTREMELY contentious!



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

When typing: one space or two after a period. Discuss.

Your reference material: http://theweek.com/article/index/250624/how-many-spaces-should-there-be-at-the-end-of-a-sentence

Enjoy!


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

When I took typing in high school (1980's) we were taught to add two spaces after a period. Period.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Sort of funny thing is that, with so much typed content being web content these days, it very rarely matters. Per the HTML standard and how most browsers operate, except in very specific mark-up/styling circumstances not likely to occur with most typical web content, sequential white-spaces within a paragraph-type element will be reduced to a single word space.

Geekily yours...


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I like 2, but its just personal preference


----------



## SandraMiller (May 10, 2011)

Man, between this and the Roy Rogers thread, I am feeling super old today.  But I was taught two spaces after a period, and I just can't shake it. I do a find-and-replace when I'm formatting, to change all my double-spaces to single-spaces. But apparently this dog is too old to learn the single-space trick.

I still type all my manuscripts with one-inch margins all around, double-spaced, in Courier New. Gosh, I really _am_ old. I make everything pretty later, but on the first go, it may as well still be 1985. 

PS--Just checked, and all my sentences in this post have two spaces after them. I'm hopeless.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

SandraMiller said:


> Man, between this and the Roy Rogers thread, I am feeling super old today.  But I was taught two spaces after a period, and I just can't shake it. I do a find-and-replace when I'm formatting, to change all my double-spaces to single-spaces. But apparently this dog is too old to learn the single-space trick.
> 
> I still type all my manuscripts with one-inch margins all around, double-spaced, in Courier New. Gosh, I really _am_ old. I make everything pretty later, but on the first go, it may as well still be 1985.
> 
> PS--Just checked, and all my sentences in this post have two spaces after them. I'm hopeless.


Rather interesting (in a geeky way) is that I could see the spaces in your post. I checked the page source, and sure enough it appears the forum software converts the additional space to a "non-breaking space" character entity, so it actually does make a difference here, at least. 


```
two spaces after them.  I'm hopeless.
```


----------



## SandraMiller (May 10, 2011)

Now that is interesting, NogDog--I didn't really expect both spaces would post.  But sure enough, you can see them.  Learn something new every day, I guess...


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I can't get away from two spaces either.  Too many years of typing that way pre-computers - it's just ingrained in my thumb.  Of course I first learned to type back in 1967, I think, and typed "professionally" for pretty much all of my working life.


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

when I did the agent-go-round, they insisted on one space. I'd always learned two and it took me a while to break the habit. Now I always do one. I believe that's what trad expects now. Screenplays might be different.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2013)

One of the first guys I wrote content for on whoandwhom.com told me that two spaces just doesn't look good online.  Unfortunately I didn't do that.

I agree on the high school thing, and then I carried that to university.  I've only recently taken out the two spaces on all my books and try to remember to do so on my blog content.  I forget a lot of times, though.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

The only reason I have EVER put two spaces after a period is to meet the minimum word length for papers in school! I don't particularly notice it when reading, but when I look closely, I prefer the look of one space.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

I was taught two and that was how I typed until three years ago. My first manuscript had two spaces, then I learned it was supposed to be one, so I did a find/replace, that didn't quite work as I expected, only I didn't notice it. Apparently, I didn't always have two spaces, so I ended up with a book that had sentences smashed together. Ugh. It was a mess. Now, I just do one space all the time. It was actually easy to change the two space habit, and now when I read a book with two spaces, it looks strange on my Kindle. Especially if I have the font larger depending on when I'm wearing my contact lenses.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Well, call me later, or call me dumb, but I didn't know they changed to one space after a period. When the heck did that happen?  I didn't think I was really really ancient, but now I think I am.  I'll never change to one.  Never.  Now I am probably going to start noticing all over the place.  I never even noticed.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I have never even heard of 2 spaces after a period and I am not um, young. I am going to have to google this, but maybe this wasn't done in Germany where I went to school? Now I know why sometimes I see these awkward spaces in text around. They look out of place to me. I just never thought about it, heck I never even knew. I have been typing like this since I started typing on my first typewriter I am pretty sure. And that was many moons ago.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I was taught to put two spaces after a period in my high school typing class circa 1960, with no reason ever given other than 'I told you to do it'. The habit didn't survive my first encounter with typing on a computer.

Mike


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Two spaces here, learned in my Junior year from the standard typing book, all the way through Senior year and then in Business College.  I have been typing ever since and have not heard that it had changed.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The article I linked to in the OP has a brief history of the 2 space convention -- I use two from habit as that's what I learned when I learned to type in HS. But I'm not wed to it. I know if I'm thinking about what I'm writing, rather than just sort of stream of consciousness, I do tend to pay more attention.  So I'm probably inconsistent.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I was taught two.  I didn't realize the convention had changed until I read discussions here.  Not likely to change.  Too much typing with two spaces.

Betsy


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I have no memory of being taught to do it either way - I have just always used one space because it never occurred to me to use two ...


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I was taught two spaces after a period at the end of a sentence.  And if you type on a BlackBerry, if you press the space bar twice, you get a period followed by 2 spaces.
I think I have seen some onscreen keyboards follow that convention as well.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I am one that was taught typing in 9th grade in the early 60s. Two spaces. However, when I became someone computer literate   I switched to one space between sentences to comply with keyboarding, rather than typewriter protocol. I am glad I switched. Now if I hit the space bar twice on my smartphone or iPad, I get the period AND a space.


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

Two spaces after the period.  There are too many examples in writing where one space is after a period and it is NOT the end of the sentence.  It's even possible to have that period followed by a capital letter without it being a new sentence, since we capitalize proper nouns in English.  

Oh, and I also an a firm believer in the Oxford Comma.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

I was taught 2 spaces and this was around throughout the 90s when computers were the new norm in classrooms and computer labs were getting smaller.  Even as I progressed through the different schools (moved around a lot), it was required.  My teachers would red mark it when you turned in various papers.  Some teachers would mark your paper down if it had a certain number of "formatting errors"!  Some of my college profs would do the same saying it was error.  So since my early days of using the computer, 2 spaces after a period and 1 space after such things as commas, are ingrained into me. 

Tris


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I was taught 2 spaces way back in the early 70s, I guess (whenever it was I took typing in summer school). I do think I've lost the habit, however, perhaps in part due to some word processing programs automatically deleting them? Of course, a lot of my typing these days is software source code where all the old typing habits are mostly thrown out -- now the big debate is whether indents should be tabs or spaces.  (And programmers can be _very_ opinionated about such things.)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I learned from a typing class in High School also - about 1959.
But I can tell you that from working for big companies like General Dynamics (over 80,000 employees) and working on many proposals, the formatting IS considered important in some quarters.  And two spaces after the period is very much alive.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I was always a two-spaces person. It was how I learned to type and my fingers did it automatically. With my last novel and a long discussion with my editor, plus the fact I read an article recently that one space is now the norm - I have been retraining myself to do one space after periods. I have pretty  much gotten it down. I think I did only one space for this entire entry.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

I was also taught two spaces, and that's what I do.  I have tried to do one, and have not been able to get the hang of it.  I think as long as I'm not writing for anybody that requires one space, I'll probably stick with two.  If the time ever comes that I MUST use one space, I'll make the change then.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

DreamWeaver said:


> Same here. I was taught to hit the space bar twice and did so for 40+ years. I had no difficulty whatsoever changing from two spaces to one several years ago-proof that you _can_ teach an old dog new tricks!


Yup, me, too. I thought it would be hard to make the switch, but it wasn't at all.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Two spaces after a period is still the standard at law firms.

This applies not only to legal docs but to memos, letters and everything else.  I only use one space if I'm adding text to an already crowded narrow column in a table and want to fit as much into a small space as possible.


----------



## LeonardDHilleyII (May 23, 2011)

cork_dork_mom said:


> When I took typing in high school (1980's) we were taught to add two spaces after a period. Period.


^^^Same here. I still do it, but I don't count off for those who only use one.


----------



## journeymama (May 30, 2011)

I was taught two, but hear that these days it's one. That's what my editor told me as well, so I've changed with the times.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

According to [size=12pt]_*The Chicago Manual of Style*_* 15th ed, it is one space only.

Being a dinosaur who still touch types and was taught two, I have never tried to change.








[/size]*


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Just re-read some blogs and Slate mag. article about this.  Why are the writers so adamant, even angry at people using two spaces?  Are they OCD?  Sorry, but where I work, it's two spaces after a period or it comes back from the proofreader marked to change.  They also mark a to delete a space where there are more than two spaces.

Really strikes me as strange that people are up in arms against the two spaces.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Arguably -- the people taught 2 spaces were taught the best work around at the time for distinguishing between a regular space and an m-space which is just a little bit wider and was the convention for type set stuff. (The article I linked to had a good bit of background for the difference.)

Now, with most stuff done on computers and electronically formatted and even printed, I suppose the single space, makes more sense. After all -- one less space is one less bit of information.  If you have a limited number of characters, for example, you can fit more in the field if you use one space rather than two.

But it's just a convention. 

Though I would not say that people are OCD for using (or failing to use) only one space. OCD can mean real debilitating and life altering compulsions; clearly in most cases it's just habit.  And, really, there's no reason for most people to change what they're used to unless they're writing for an organization that prefers another convention.  In that case, it just makes sense to do what the final 'approver' wants.  Even if it seems silly. 

I would agree that getting up in arms about it one way or the other is a bit of a waste of energy.  But it's the internet.  I've ceased to be surprised by what some people are willing to argue violently about.  Clearly, here, though, we're all a bit more civilized than the average netizen.


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

NapCat said:


> According to [size=12pt]_*The Chicago Manual of Style*_* 15th ed, it is one space only.
> [/size]
> *


*

I've had people argue that one to my before. My flip response is "yes because all good things come from Chicago"  Which usually draws them into a tangent where they are trying to vehemently defend either Chicago or the standing of the CMS. The reality is the CMS is not the only standards book out there for formatting or editing and people on the "two space" side can also point to highly respected books and of course it changes depending on which edition of the Chicago Manual of Style one has on his/her shelf and what field one works in.

What I love are the people trying to convince others to NOT use two spaces anymore. They must STOP using two NOW. Why? Is white space on the screen a limited commodity? Is my use of two-spaces killing the spotted owl? Is it leading to childhood poverty? How about we save that outrage for something that actually can make a difference like reusing grocery store bags and making sure public schools serve healthy school lunches.*


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Though I would not say that people are OCD for using (or failing to use) only one space. OCD can mean real debilitating and life altering compulsions; clearly in most cases it's just habit.  And, really, there's no reason for most people to change what they're used to unless they're writing for an organization that prefers another convention. In that case, it just makes sense to do what the final 'approver' wants. Even if it seems silly.
> 
> I would agree that getting up in arms about it one way or the other is a bit of a waste of energy. But it's the internet. I've ceased to be surprised by what some people are willing to argue violently about. Clearly, here, though, we're all a bit more civilized than the average netizen.


I didn't mean that people using one space were OCD. I was referring to what I've read online where the the writers scream about the use of two spaces. Things like "JUST STOP USING TWO SPACES," "it's wrong," etc. How is it wrong? If I followed their advice in my work at law firms, I'd be wrong. Two spaces is still the rule there.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Hey, I never even knew about 2 spaces after a period. As in I have never heard of it.  . But at least now I know why some folks type with a larger empty space in the text. I just had no idea. As far as I know I have always used one space, before and after computers. 

I feel just completely out of the loop though.  

The thinks I learn on Kboards. Although some like dino porn I could do without.


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

cork_dork_mom said:


> When I took typing in high school (1980's) we were taught to add two spaces after a period. Period.


Ditto - when I was taught to touch type - on a great clunky typewriter that weighed a ton - it was definitely 2 spaces.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Apparently the two spaces things started because of those old manual typewriters - among journalists. The ink seeped into the paper, and it was tough to see the space between a period and the next sentence - so two were added. Now that everything is digital, the second space is unnecessary.


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

I've always put two spaces after a period.  I was not aware that the convention had changed or that there was even a discussion about it.  I have noticed that some use one space, but I assumed that they did not know what they were doing.  This is really funny.  I doubt that I will make the change.  I like the look of two spaces.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

This XKCD comic is approps of this thread:


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I was taught to type two spaces after periods that ended sentences when I was in high school.

When I was taking computer programming classes, my touch typing skills learned to accommodate multiple keyboard layouts as the special characters were often in different locations. That was a more challenging touch typing situation than the number of spaces after a period. Also, not only were there instances where periods could not be followed by any spaces, there could be a significant difference between tab characters and multiple spaces.

However I continued to type two spaces after a period when a sentence was followed by another sentence until the organization I worked for at the time switched to the "one space after a period ending sentences" rule. I do not remember how long it took me to switch (a few days to a week) before I no longer needed to do a "search and replace" for multiple spaces for text I typed. I did have to continue to replace multiple spaces on documents I received from others before I made my changes.

Now the only time I consider adding two spaces is if the text I type is going to be in a fixed space font.

I rarely pay attention when I am reading to the number of spaces after a period. I am much more likely to notice when "you" is used when "your" is intended. The same is true for other spelling, grammatical, or typographical problems. I will also notice if the font changes, if the spacing changes, or if there are other inconsistencies in the text. Extra spaces within a wor d or unnecessary hy-phens also stand out to me.


----------

